# Graco 333 $$$ ?



## andybuildz (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm looking at a used Graco 333. The guy selling it ( says he's retired and doesn't need it anymore) said the motor is working but just needs a seal because it doesn't pump.
He's also selling it with a smaller one...not sure what the brand of the smaller one is yet but he said that also needs a seal which he has the kit for. I'd need a kit for the 333 which I've seen on Ebay new for under $40.
It's really the 333 that I'm after...the smaller one is just a freebie as far as I'm concerned.

I know another painter that had the 333 and he claimed it was a REALLY great sprayer.I also know it's been discontinued.
The seller agreed to sell the two for $100.
Whatcha think?
What did they originally go for? anyone have a clue?
I Googled it to no avail.
Thanks
andy


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

If it is worth it to you go for it. Four years ago I used to by and sell sprayers for profit and then it got to be to much of a hassle shipping them.


----------



## andybuildz (Feb 27, 2010)

I just don't know what this particular sprayer is worth and I need some feedback from anyone that knows something about the 333. I'd also love to know what they went for.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't have any experience with those rigs. There are quite a few sprayer people that might chime in but the responses will probably not be instant. 

Are you going to resell? or use?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

From Craigs List


protection/certification/guarantee. _More info_
*Graco EH 333 Sprayer - $159 (ft collins)*

Date: 2010-02-21, 5:44PM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]



Here is a great all around sprayer, these pumps last forever!! This one comes with a new set of packings, there brand new still in package ( $60.00 value alone ). No hose or guns included!!! Just Pump 


Location: ft collins
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks like a odd ball.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Years ago we used a 333 and (I believe) a 433 daily. Those things are tanks! 20 years later I went back to the same company as an estimator and the they were still using the 333


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Some sprayers last so long, you just wish they would die already.


----------



## andybuildz (Feb 27, 2010)

After a little more Googling I found a cpl of forums where they said they always used the 333 and they were great but that they were Hummers (loud) and that they also were a pain to drag around being they weren't as portable as the newer ones today.

I think I may just look for one that I can use attachments on like a roller pole so I can use it inside as well. I also want it to be more portable and easy to maneuver around.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

andybuildz said:


> After a little more Googling I found a cpl of forums where they said they always used the 333 and they were great but that they were Hummers (loud) and that they also were a pain to drag around being they weren't as portable as the newer ones today.
> 
> I think I may just look for one that I can use attachments on like a roller pole so I can use it inside as well. I also want it to be more portable and easy to maneuver around.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


and you want all that for $100 Good Luck!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> and you want all that for $100 Good Luck!


:laughing: No kidding there.


----------



## zethwoo (Oct 10, 2015)

I have recently purchased a estate where the previous owner owned threw different businesses ,grading ,blasting and painting water towers . equpiment is alil old but it's all well taken care of run forever type of equipment. Even a 2 900 gal tanker full of varsol thinner .eight graco eh333 paint sprayers some brand new some used ,8 pressurized paint canisters ,reel of new 3/8 " air line hose.riggins, scaffolding, aluminum walk boards, joy d450 pull behind diesel air compressor, and lots ore stuff I haven't even found out what they even are .wanting to sell. supposed to be complete outfit. Can any one be of assistance please? Getting rid of everything for estate including hardwoods. So figured if it's a nice outfit then it needed to be with someone who would benefit most by it and if not then I wouldn't be getting over on anyone either .


----------

